# Solved: Windows Media Player Album Art Icons Not Displaying Correctly



## xenocide72 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello.


When I upgraded from WMP 10 to 11 I noticed that a lot of albums that I have did not show the album cover art in thumbnail form (in the music library) while others did. I found this strange since I had album art for all my files previously installed. Anyway I have started to try and update the cover art so that it shows up in the library view (instead of an empty jewel case...which i find annoying). 

Here is one example where things went wrong. I was updating my Beatles songs and putting in the correct cover art for each album. Once I was done I went back to the artist view and then clicked on the Beatles again. About 5 of the albums all had the same cover art (say the White Album's). No matter what I do these same 5 albums always show the wrong cover art (and they are all the same one). This problem happens with some artists and same albums but not with others.


also....noticed I can't set the background color in the album art playback display mode (now playing) to black. This was possible in WMP 10.


----------



## jerstewart (Mar 9, 2007)

i am having the same problem. I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## Warnsey1972 (Jun 17, 2008)

i am having the same problem too and it is driving me nuts


----------



## jerstewart (Mar 9, 2007)

So here is what I did. I downloaded the program Media Monkey. From there with each song there is an option to tag it with the album art. I first made sure the song (if it showed any art) was deleted and was blank. I then retagged it with the correct picture of album art. I also made sure that any directory that was related to media center had no temp files that was album art. These are hidden files so you have to make sure you have the option on to view hidden files. Most of these files started with ALBUMART000??? or something like that.


----------



## jerstewart (Mar 9, 2007)

Warnsey1972, if you still can not get it, maybe we can IM each other as I walk you through it.


----------

